# Phone and BroadBand Providers - whos the best to go with



## Passport1 (30 Jan 2009)

Hi
Just moved into new place and looking about getting phone connected

Who are the best providers and offering best deals in terms of phone and broadband packages 

Thanks


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jan 2009)

It depends...
If you're sure you want/need a landline you will have to arrange connection with Eircom (even if you don't stay with them). They have some fairly good packages available now - especially if you ring Meteor mobiles a lot (free calls on most packages with Eircom)
If you make a lot of UK calls -  then BT or UTV may be the best option.
Try www.callcosts.ie   you can enter your esimated call usage and broadband requirements and they will show you the cheapest option.
As regards level of service - you will find plenty of opinions on here about different providers .


----------



## dub_nerd (31 Jan 2009)

If you can get a good reliable broadband connection with low latency and jitter, then VoIP is an option. You can reduce the cost of calls to almost nothing (by choosing an appropriate -- non-Irish -- VSP). However, you need to know what you are doing and have a bit of a technical bone.


----------



## dub_nerd (31 Jan 2009)

Hadn't seen www.callcosts.ie before ... I tried it for fun, and it estimated €52 to €180 per month for my usage. It put Eircom at €152 per month ... which means I got my estimated usage pretty close because €150 to €175 is indeed what I was paying Eircom until early last year. Now on VoIP I pay under €10 per month.


----------

